# My new small breeding tank!



## cossie (Dec 19, 2010)

ok so today whilst me and my dad were on the way to get a new powerhead for the SW i got myself a small 5 gallon breeding/hospital tank for £10 off ebay. It is only the tank but i have most of the other bits.
hopefully it will be set-up ready for 1week an 1/2 of cycling.

At the minute its coverd in cob webs but tommorow ill clean it out.
next update sunday. As tomorrow im off rallying.


----------



## platies pwn (Nov 29, 2010)

cool!what fish r u gonna breed?


----------



## cossie (Dec 19, 2010)

lol i was gonna breed platies but i only got 1 and she is kinda wobbly and it would be too much stress and i think guppy but will she eat her babies?


----------



## platies pwn (Nov 29, 2010)

they do tend to eat there fry


----------



## cossie (Dec 19, 2010)

really because my platies did that but in a shop they never ate babies when there were loads of babies and loads of adults


----------



## platies pwn (Nov 29, 2010)

they were probably well fed


----------



## cossie (Dec 19, 2010)

ill well feed mine lol


----------



## cossie (Dec 19, 2010)

an update of the hospital/breeding tank.

already trying to heal my platy


----------



## cossie (Dec 19, 2010)

heres the finished tank

already trying to heal my platy


----------



## platies pwn (Nov 29, 2010)

that's cool


----------



## cossie (Dec 19, 2010)

the decoration took me 5 mins to set up i just found some of my stones from the beach and boiled them


----------



## xFishAreFriends (Jan 27, 2011)

cossie said:


> lol i was gonna breed platies but i only got 1 and she is kinda wobbly and it would be too much stress and i think guppy but will she eat her babies?


Try endler's livebearers. I heard they rarely eat the fry!
It's too bad I have a guppy.. Now I have to worry about separating them. Blahh..


----------



## cossie (Dec 19, 2010)

my bros got a lot of male guppies so ill breed a female with one of them.

im ok ill put my female guppy in my main tank once its given birth.


----------



## PostShawn (Dec 22, 2009)

I love that little tank. I'd like to find one like that. I have a 5g but it's just a tank and I like the whole package together like that.


----------



## cossie (Dec 19, 2010)

lol just but the bits an fill it with water then add some old stones.

currently treating my x-ray tetra with what TOS says is a wart and wont harm him or the other fish. only in there just to be on the safe side.


----------



## TheOldSalt (Jan 28, 2005)

..._probably_ a wart


----------



## cossie (Dec 19, 2010)

ok lol

btw post shawn buy a second han tank its cheaper i bough the tnk for £10 and the rest of gear eg, filter and heater and a new ligh was £25

search ebay but one thats near so u can visit.

hope you find something lol


----------



## cossie (Dec 19, 2010)

ok, today i bought a female guppy. ( i think she's pregnant, can you tell by the pics)
there wasnt much choice but as you said i bought the biggest and most healthy looking. I also bought some plants as you can see in the pictures.... Are these good plants for the babies to hide in? Also are there too many plants in the tank now.

i acclimatised the fish for 40mins then let her in but she is breathing really fast and im kinda scared she may dies because the x-ray tetra i just moved back into the main tank was breathing fast for the last 3 days but is now fine in the main tank. I though it might be the rocks i had in there that may contain something poisenous but i changed them over and he was still.

anyway sorry if that makes no sense as im going out and i had to write this really quick.

whats your thoughs?


----------



## funlad3 (Oct 9, 2010)

Awesome guppy and perfect plants! Just watch the gup for that heavy breathing and you'll have fry by the end of next month!


----------



## cossie (Dec 19, 2010)

ill get the pics up soon but in an attemt to slow her breathing doen i have a spare filter which is half in and half out the water to try and mix it around. i done this about an hour ago but no change yet so fingers cross.


----------



## cossie (Dec 19, 2010)

okay, being as she does not seem to be pregnant which is a pain in the arse, i am adding one of my brothers guppies to my tank, the question is how long for? until they would have mates?

also she is still breathing faster than i know they should be but i really dont understand why, can any1 help?


----------



## iheartfish:) (Jan 19, 2011)

Just put a male in and she'll probably be pregnant by the end of the week. With all the plants though... She might hide from him....

Because we all know how pushy guys can be.


----------



## cossie (Dec 19, 2010)

lol i have her in the main tank and she is pregnant but i now have tadpoles in the little tank lol


----------



## cossie (Dec 19, 2010)

ok so quick update, my guppy is back in there and is gonna give birth soon but i also had a few tadpoles in there which are now in a butter box and are becoming newts>.


----------



## cossie (Dec 19, 2010)

hehe have not been on for a long time so start to get back on here with you guys. 
anyway heres a small update on my little tank.

no longer a breeding tank, its just for my one female guppy and the older 3 year old x-rays to live in.


----------



## cossie (Dec 19, 2010)

Hi again guys i think a big update is needed
alot has changed

Fish
The platy died as did 3 of the tetras, the 2 remaining tetras are in my main tank.
The only fish in there at the moment is a Giant Danio i rescued of my mate who was taking down his tank

snails
in the last week i have had a sudden urge for snails so i bought
2 golden appe snails
1 purple stripe apple snail
2 MTS snails

future plans
well i have gotten really into snails and in the new year the tank is having a massive overhaul i will be replacing the gravel with blank gravel, putting live plants in and moss. All this will make the tank become purely a snail and best of all a shrimp tank so watch this space 

heres some pics, none of the snails as the one time you want a pic is when they are in the hard spots to photograph

Any positives and negatives welcome









big boy








PHOTOBOMB!!!!!


----------



## cossie (Dec 19, 2010)

sold the danio todya, ready to makeover into a snail and BETTA tank now


----------



## bullseyejoey (Aug 30, 2012)

I have those X-ray tetras in my tank 


Sent from my iPhone using Petguide.com Free App


----------



## cossie (Dec 19, 2010)

really? there awesome arn't they?

i have 2 left but they are pretty old


----------



## cossie (Dec 19, 2010)

Mett Christmas Everyone. Got new gravel this morning and just spent the last 2 hours taking out the ol and putting in the new.


----------

